# 10th Mountain in Afghanistan



## Ravage (Jul 21, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRfjAfjPnIo[/ame]


----------



## DesperateLands (Jul 22, 2009)

Excellent video on soldiers getting ready to go into battle! Brings back many memories !


----------

